# Spring menus?



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Anyone have interesting Spring menus?


----------



## jefechef (Sep 5, 2006)

Lightly steamed asparagus spears wrapped with smoked salmon or prosciutto as an hd
Pasta with lemon/asparagus/artichoke pesto served room temp as an entree
Use the pesto above with orzo or rice as a stuffing for artichoke bottoms or mushrooms 

I love using lamb in the spring.. I use it for greek style mini meatballs with a Greek yogurt based sauce Athens brand has a nice bite sized pita perfect for hd's I've made mini gyros with a shave of lamb, julienned red onion and a dab of tzatziki (sp?) you could sub a grilled chicken tidbit. 


jefechef


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Charcuterie platters


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)




----------

